# My 30 gallon planted tank



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

what cichlids did you have that are boring. you def need to fill in with more plants. are those lilys from walmart. if so they get pretty big you might want to move them back a little. and where is napervile in relation to st. louis?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

agimlin said:


> what cichlids did you have that are boring. you def need to fill in with more plants. are those lilys from walmart. if so they get pretty big you might want to move them back a little. and where is napervile in relation to st. louis?


i had 2 pike cichlids of some sort. all they did was hide and come out when i was sleeping to eat.

and no they are dwarf tiger lilys. they do get big but not that big

and naperville is a suburb near Chicago (south of Chicago)


----------



## Budget aquarist (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, my bullhead ate em. It was pretty entertaining. BTW you should move the shells out, they are introducing a beach type theme, then put the ozelot sword in the corner, then put some more black rocks in, as well as more plants, and put the java moss on top of the rock pile in the left corner in a kind of hanging off position, but covering the top. I can give you some clippings when I trim this month, I suggest you buy some rotala tho, it's great and when healthy has this purple tinge to it. Over all I like you two-tiered hardscape though, I might try that myself.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks..... Kinda dizzy... After... All u said.... Just come ova and help me aquascape, that would be eisier.. And yay for ur bullhead! Cant belive he ate the big one!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It looks too scattered/random to me, to be honest. There's a lot going on in the tank. There's a pile of rocks in the corner, some shells in the back, a buried clay pot, a single stem of anacharis, etc... and I agree with Budget Aquarist, i am feeling a "beach theme" with this tank.

FWIW, here's what i'd do:
- Remove the shells, pot, and stack of 3 rocks in the corner.
- Buy more plants (anubias and some ferns maybe?), and look into getting some driftwood.

Anyway, it's a good start. I just think the tank would benefit from more uniformity.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya i agree, i just had a bunch of rocks and shells and my buget only calld for 2 plants, so denfinitly will get more plants! And budget aquarist, you were wtong, u use the mesh to hold the moss down!!! Not to put it under!!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ha did what u said, azfishkid. any more ideas?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

What lights are you using?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

T-8 single bulb


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a good start! A couple quick suggestions to make the tank a little more visually appealing:

Add black background
Move the sword to the left corner
Fill it in!

Again, you are off to a good start. Budget tanks take a long time to mature. A lot longer then any other tanks IMO. Keep it up Kibblemania!

-Jake


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks jake!!!! i really appreciate it!! i think i might not move, but wait till my sword blossoms, then plant it over in the left corner. do you think i should keep the rocks there?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

What is the wattage on that bulb?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

idk.. poop. but it is bright. mistook it for a halide for a bit there


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you need more... everything. Hardscape, Plants, Water lol. Not trying to be mean or anything, it just looks really bare and... not organzied. I Dont really see a focal point. It looks dirty too IMO


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a decent start. When you can try & get some more sand (pool filter sand works well & is cheap), make a slope so it's higher in the back. It will give your tank more depth.
Then when you are able, get some more plants (stems) from the swap n shop. You'll be able to find them cheapest there & you may get lucky & get a RAOK.
When you have it a little more filled in get some ferts to dose with your CO2 & they will grow nice. Read up on EI dosing, it works best for me & dry ferts are pretty inexpensive too.
Also read up on "golden ratio", then you'll wanna move your rocks & such to look a little more natural.
Looking forward to seeing it & your progress budroud:


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya i know.. I am planning on going to get some plants soon.. Any ideas of some good plants??


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

holy crap! those pics do look really bad!! well i will have to update soon because that is hideous! i got some more plants, and some driftwood. hope to get some up tomorrow during SPRING BREAK!!! yaa. im happy.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Update!!*

just got some new plants and i got off of my butt and took some pics. roud:


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

More plants, bigger DW and patience.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

what kind of plants do you reccomend?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I recommend you get started researching the Mineralized top soil sticky. When you get done making it and get ready to set up PM me and ill fill your tank for free.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

its called "mineralized top soil sticky?" and also, you fill ur tank with it?? it is substrate? is it hard to put in? do i have to rescape? im dizzy. so many questions... please.. wri..te b...ac..kk


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to the "Substrate" section of the forum and read the first thread in there.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! that sounds like some process. but i think i can install it myself.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

about how long does it take to make?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Questions*

i was reading the article and i saw all the things you need
are they hard to get?

and also, when he said coarse sand or fine gravel, could i use black flourite?
thank you chad


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> what kind of plants do you reccomend?


Oh... gee. I wouldn't be able to tell you of the top of my head. One of my favorite web sites is Tropica. Just go explore their website and find the plants that you like then copy the name and ask what their care is here on the forum unless you can read Tropica's hard to read care sheet toward the side of the plant illustration. Explore the internet for other plants that you like. Don't be afraid to go beyond the TPT. We won't get offended.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

THANK YOU! i have already found the ones i like!! thank you again


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad i could help. I think I was in your sort of shoes when I started my aquarium so it is easy for me to relate to your frustrations


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ahhh. very nice... ummm connection? thank you anyway, i will use that site for years to come. how long have you been in the hobby?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

do u guys think i should get some HC int he front middle section as a foreground plants? if no, give other plant suggestions.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

In the fish aquaruim hobby I got a 10gal with fish, a piece of DW and plastic plants. That was about 3 years ago. In the planted/fish aquarium: about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago I bought a 50 lbs bag of plain aquarium gravel and replaced the large blue pebbles then around the beginning of this year I got a Eheim 2213 to replace the UGF I had originally tried to use in my failing attempt of a planted aquarium. And in about a month from now I will probably have all the parts I'll need to assemble a semi-automatic co2 system. My first plants were three Anubias', I planted them in the aquarium at the beginning of the plain aquarium gravel period and they are still in the aquarium to this day. So if you include all the right equipment as part of "the hobby" I'm still getting there, but having live plants is really what counts for me. So I would say I've been in the hobby for about 1 year but you can have your own idea when your in the hobby completely. That's fine with me


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh, i have been in the hobby for 2 years starting in 2 weeks, i got my first 20g on my birthday.. yay! happy fishkeeping
i will keep everyone updated with pics.. hopefully


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

now going to bed at 11:08 with 399 posts! good night, getting 400 tomorrow, happy fishkeeping!!


----------



## Jiff (Jan 27, 2011)

One thing I see right off the bat, are the bears players cut-outs behind the tank. Perhaps a Tom Brady cut-out? Or Bill Belichick? 

On a more serious note, I think you're getting there. In my limited experience aquascaping is like anything else. The more you do it, the better you are. Keep at it, and good luck!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jiff said:


> One thing I see right off the bat, are the bears players cut-outs behind the tank. Perhaps a Tom Brady cut-out? Or Bill Belichick?
> 
> On a more serious note, I think you're getting there. In my limited experience aquascaping is like anything else. The more you do it, the better you are. Keep at it, and good luck!


+2 keep doing what you do.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you guys! it was alex brown and cedric bensen. from when they made it to the super bowl a long time ago. im too lazy to take them down.
and you guys are right! the more you do it the better you are. its all about experimenting. thanks guys! and happy fishkeeping!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

would this be a good choice for my 30g?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/2-Kuhli_Loach_Acanthophthalmus_kuhli.html


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> would this be a good choice for my 30g?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/2-Kuhli_Loach_Acanthophthalmus_kuhli.html


Yeah those are nice to have , just make sure you research them and make sure their water parameters will be in range with what you have already.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

are these good?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/132434-good-parameters.html
actually nvm, i should do the research. silly me


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

in your peoples experience, what is a good fish that will go well with my loach? (link above)


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I think loaches are bottom dwellers, so any fish that hang around the top to middle area of the tank should be fine.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

so neon tetras are good?


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably. I'd wait for some one who has actually owned a loach before to comment though.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Khuli loaches and neons will be fine together.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

IMHO
I think you should try to incorporate a banana plant into this tank. they're interesting plants with banana shaped rhizomes 
It would look neato in that hole in the Driftwood.


also.. Mine has been very forgiving of my ignorance  and is constantly putting out new leaves. I just snip the older ones as it puts out new ones.

^_^


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! nice! i had a banana plant before, but there are contradicting ways on how to plant one. how did you plant it?


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

I just stuffed mine part way in the sand.. Didn't seem to bother it too much at all.

I have another one in my 29 gallon that is inside the bottle.. you'll have to look at the bottle to understand what I mean though. It has a skull in the side of it.. I just stuffed the rhizomes in there on that one.










I've seen other people just push the ends in the sand and let the rest of it stand up.. that looks neato too.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow, i should get one soon, my lfs sells them. i will put some pics on this thread when i get one.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

now leaving tpt at 9:30 with 499 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i got 100 posts today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaaaaaa


----------



## Budget aquarist (Feb 1, 2011)

sjuapseorn said:


> I just stuffed mine part way in the sand.. Didn't seem to bother it too much at all.
> 
> I have another one in my 29 gallon that is inside the bottle.. you'll have to look at the bottle to understand what I mean though. It has a skull in the side of it.. I just stuffed the rhizomes in there on that one.
> 
> ...


nice poster, man! MATRIX FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!
hey, and kibbles, you want any peacock moss? i think it actually grew in the plastic bag i had floating around my 29 gallon.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya sure i will take some.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Question: my dwarf tiger lilys are doong this weird thing. They just started to havr these green spots and they slowly get bigger and are starting to kill my leafs. Has anyone had this happen before and who knows why this is happening?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

They are melting. My lily leaves do that when they get the least bit dried out at water changes. Cut them away and new ones will grow.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you! i will cut them in 10


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice poster!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

fyi, its not mine, if you knew that already, sorry.
and yes i agree. i am jealous. :0


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> now leaving tpt at 9:30 with 499 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i got 100 posts today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaaaaaa


you know its not a competition to see who has the most posts right?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

you ruined it!!
jk, its all right
i just had nothing to do that day. notice how today i only got like 20 posts.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

im going to get this fixture: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1
and the bulb i am going to get: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003C5RTOA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
think that is good?


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> nice poster!


Hey thanks!

It's funny you know I just tossed it back there to block off some sun from my window to fight off that blasted Algae.. 

I kinda like the way it looks though. 
Walmart Poster section a long time ago FTW 

I noticed though that it still lets light through so I might have to back it up with some black vinyl (kinda defeats the cheapo thing I was goin for)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i actually think that the poster is good enough. a little sunlight is really good. besides, sunlight is the thing that grows all plants!  

and i am kinda sad, it will be hard to find a matrix poster now, since the movie is kinda old. i will have to print one out.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> im going to get this fixture: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1
> and the bulb i am going to get: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003C5RTOA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> think that is good?


same fixture i have except mine is 24" and i use hagen bulbs. works good but only has one cord so it kind of defeats the purpose of one switch per bulb. does the job tho.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

very true. except i wouldn't run two different bulbs, i would just have super power sun for the day.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> im going to get this fixture: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1
> and the bulb i am going to get: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003C5RTOA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> think that is good?


its decided!! i am going to get this stuff ^^


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> very true. except i wouldn't run two different bulbs, i would just have super power sun for the day.


This reminded me of "DOUBLE SUN POWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!"


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

To answer your poll, I think it needs work. Once you get your lights up and running, get a lot more plants in there and some sort of rock or driftwood based aquascaping.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

haha! that was making me laugh so hard.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> very true. except i wouldn't run two different bulbs, i would just have super power sun for the day.


the point of one switch per bulb is to have a stegered photo period. ie. one bulb for 2 hours, two bulbs for 4 hours, and back down to two bulbs for 2 hours. it simulates a sun set and sun rise.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya, i know. i just want SUPER SUN POWER for the day, as i said before. i will do that with some of my other tank...


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

it looks like you have an incadescent bulb. that is a no-no. a fluorescent bulb is a must.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Jiff said:


> One thing I see right off the bat, are the bears players cut-outs behind the tank. Perhaps a Tom Brady cut-out? Or Bill Belichick?
> 
> On a more serious note, I think you're getting there. In my limited experience aquascaping is like anything else. The more you do it, the better you are. Keep at it, and good luck!


+1 

I thought the same thing, hahaha!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol i ripped those bears guys down like a month ago...
XD


----------



## jayy (Jul 17, 2011)

i have one of those lilies, they are literally indestructable. ive uprooted it so many times, even trimmed it all back, snapped it in half and left it out of the water for weeks and now its back to piles of lilipads of the surface of my tank haha


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol good to know that i have some hardy plants..
any other feedback is apreciated


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Small update!*

I went to a sale at aquarum adventure, and i am soo happy that i finnaly got a canister filter. I have been wanting one for a while and now its so nice. I got the Fuval 205. Its really quiet and easy to use. I also got 2 dwarf gouramis, one is really dominant and tends to beat up the other. I will hopfully get pics up today after school =_=. 
Please vote and leave a comment on the most recent pics, even though they are from a month ago.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*DIY + UPDATE + question?*

even though i just posted a thread about this i thought this would help some people out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47bOas42kN8&feature=colike

check it out



UPDATE------------------------------------------------

i just got a fuval 205 (actually not really, i said this already just wanna say how awesome it is again).
it was so easy to set up and get started
i highly recommend this filter to anyone looking for a canister filter
it was only around $70, not too bad for a canister filter that is well worth the price

and my plants are growing a TON
i have to run an air stone 27/7 now bc the fishies arent looking so good


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/

my fish act really weird when the lights in my tank are on. they like to hide under this rock in my corner. my 3 corys do this but my neon tetra stays by the air stone. and btw the stone that my corys hide under is opposite of the air stone that my neon hangs out by.

any ideas of what is going on please help, and any other questions will be answered... hopefully...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

posted video of 30 gallon
check it out on the first post 
its the one in red


----------

